# Allow me to introduce myself



## MrDeadman (Jun 5, 2010)

Some might know of me, but since I operate a small online magazine that would not be of any surprise. I an author currently studying for a Master's in psychology while running an online magazine dedicated to horror and dark fiction. I enjoy reading through fiction stuffed with intense tension, favoring the morbid scenes of a forsaken future. 

What I wish to do here is participate heavily in the discussion, perhaps offer some critique. I know our ads have been rejected for some obscure reason, but I only intend for the best possible relationship with those running the forum.

Thank you,

Mr. Deadman


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 5, 2010)

Good to see you here, Mr. Deadman.  All resurrected and rested.
I hope you'll put a link to your zine in your profile or signature.

I'm real curious about getting you ad rejected.  Just guessing, but perhaps if you establish your presence among us (and put those nasty zombie rumors to rest) you can put up an ad in the ad forum.

Either way, hi


----------



## Gumby (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello MrDeadman, welcome to the forums!


----------



## MrDeadman (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you for the gratitude. I'm excited about this forum.  For those that are interested, the link to my zine is www.deadmanstome.com


----------



## moderan (Jun 5, 2010)

Greetings. If you utilize the linking apparatus, people will be able to follow your link to your site...as in deadmanstome
Nice ezine. I'm a fan.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 5, 2010)

Forgot to ask, is there a MrsDeadwoman in the picture?

That's a pretty creepy zine there, my man.


----------



## Nickie (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi there, and welcome!


Nickie


----------



## caelum (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello, Mr. Deadman, and welcome.







Please don't eat my brains.


----------

